# Oct Get Together



## barls (29/9/11)

hey all, ive talked kel in to letting me host a get together in oct at our place. looking at lunch time, saturday the 29th at this stage and thinking a bbq and a few beers.
so who is in?
cheers barls


----------



## pimpsqueak (30/9/11)

Depends on the day. 8,9 & 15th are out for me as we're off learning how to SCUBA 
Otherwise I'm good to go.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (1/10/11)

I'll let you know. I will be out of Sydney for work over that period, so I will see if I am coming back for the weekends.


----------



## barls (6/10/11)

not a problem nick, if your here come along.
so its looking like the 29th at this stage as every other weekend has something on in october.
any one else?


----------



## pimpsqueak (7/10/11)

barls said:


> not a problem nick, if your here come along.
> so its looking like the 29th at this stage as every other weekend has something on in october.
> any one else?


I'll be there. 
You still have those mini-kegs?


----------



## barls (7/10/11)

still sitting there i think, ill check for sure tomorrow wen im in there cleaning kegs.


----------



## redbeard (7/10/11)

I think i should be good for that day. hopefully wont be on call ^_^


----------



## srcossens (8/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> I'll be there.
> You still have those mini-kegs?



I'll be bringing a mini keg along filled with Schwarzbier.

Anything else you would like me to bring, foodwise, Barls?


----------



## barls (8/10/11)

good idea on some food, ill do some smoked sausages and a few other things what does everyone else want to bring.


----------



## barls (22/10/11)

one week to go.
any more


----------



## pimpsqueak (27/10/11)

I think I'll just bring some humble chips n dips.
Can you PM me the address Barls?

Cheers.


----------



## barls (28/10/11)

see you tomorrow mate.
any moe coming that i dont know about. pm me or ring/ text 0409550588 if anyone has problems finding the place


----------

